# Can anyone recommend a miniature poodle breeder in Illinois or within 200 miles of Chicago?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm of no help, but I do want to let you know that you need to update your photo  Ici c'est Paris!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There are a few in Minnesota, Absolute & Safranne (both in Winona), and Allure (Twin Cities); Horizon & Amity Valley (both in Duluth) I'm not familiar with. The others were in my bookmarks. Also Logos in Sterling Heights, MI. Caralot popped up on another member's search; they are in Indiana.

Due diligence is called for when evaluating any breeder.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

dinomahmutovic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking to add a poodle to my family. I love the breed, but my parents feel a standard is too large. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in Illinois or within driving distance of Chicago? I am having trouble finding one, as the ones on AKC.org and through my Google search have some red flags.


Go to: www.greatlakespoodleclub.com
They have a breeder referral service. The parents of any standard poodle puppy you consider should have been tested clear of hip dysplasia, any eye problems, and sebaceous adenitis. It would be a bonus if they were also tested for thyroid issues and heart problems. For more information, go to www.poodleclubofamerica.org.


----------



## dinomahmutovic (Aug 11, 2021)

Liz said:


> I'm of no help, but I do want to let you know that you need to update your photo  Ici c'est Paris!


 take care of him


----------

